# The worst sound ever...



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

If they were spraying neonics, then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Ovbviously your totaly clueless........and just looking to act dumb....... Hopefully its fungicide there spraying...... typicaly here its a sevein dust dased chemical......


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Charlie you are in il right? Can't see people locations on my phone ....anyways are you listed on drift watch? If so do spray applicators notify you when they spray near your hives like they are supposed to ?


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

Probably fungicide, which isn't horrible. 

What I don't understand is why anyone would pay for this service, since 90% of what's sprayed ends up somewhere else.

Peter


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

They sprayed on an afternoon before a national holiday?

What time was it?


----------



## arrowwood (Apr 11, 2012)

I am in Michigan and listed on driftwatch, and they still don't notify me...
Fungicides contain unlisted synergists which increase the effects of insecticides. They also build up in the wax.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Il yes, no not on drift watch, because we keep moving hives........ Its been a ton of rain, so yes its probably most likely fungicide (over 14inches in the last 2 weeks)
Doesn't stop the hebjebies......


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Fungicides can impact the production of bee bread. 

Also, rainy weather doesn't create great foraging weather.

Arial applications are often the only option when soils are wet and crops are tall.

Tom


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

psfred said:


> Probably fungicide, which isn't horrible.


...unless you are trying to raise queens.

deknow


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I am today (because of extensive rains) reminded of the worst sound in beekeeping... the crop duster......

I know the feeling. I'm not so sure that fungicides aren't a major part of the current bee crisis. Without fungi the bee bread won't ferment. Without bee bread they can't raise healthy brood.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

> I know the feeling. I'm not so sure that fungicides aren't a major part of the current bee crisis. Without fungi the bee bread won't ferment. Without bee bread they can't raise healthy brood.


I agree but IMO the worst is when they are combined. Lost several hives in apples last year because the neighbor - who's bees hadn't arrived yet - sprayed. My understanding is he sprayed a combination of the two.


----------

